
Vim's new hybrid line number mode - ColinWright
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2013/vims-new-hybrid-line-number-mode/
======
dkersten
Wait, what? This is new? I've been using this "hybrid" mode for about a
year... Actually, I didn't know it was a hybrid, I just assumed that's how
relative line numbers always work

Hmm. I don't know what version of Vim I was using when I first started using
this line number mode since I've been keeping my install updated, but my
install is from around this time last year.

